# Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?



## jochen (12. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gestern eine Schizostylis coccinea ´Mrs Hagarty`(rosa __ Spaltgriffel) gekauft.
Die Pflanze wurde gekauft um ein wenig Farbe in der Sumpfzone auch im Spätherbst zu erhalten. (Blütezeit September bis November)
Da ich im Net gelesen habe das die Pflanze nur bedingt winterhart ist, ist zu befürchten das sie die eher rauhen Winter im Frankenwald nicht überleben wird.
Wie sollte ich diese Pflanze überwintern?
Momentan steht sie noch in ihren Pflanztöpfchen im Teich, bei 5cm.


----------



## Kalle (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo Jochen,

war mal wieder neugierig über das was du dir da zugelegt hast.

Allgemeines zu Standort und Pflege: Dieses im südlichen Afrika beheimatete Schwertliliengewächs mit den sternförmigen, kräftig rosa Blüten bringt im Herbst Farbe an den Teich. Die Blütezeit kann sich bei spät einsetzenden Frösten bis in den Dezember ausdehnen. Die Pflanze ist nicht gesichert frosthart, darum sollte Winterschutz vorgesehen werden. Frostfreie Überwinterung im Keller ist allerdings eine sichere Alternative. Die Sumpfgladiole kann aber auch an einen kühlen, hellen Standort im Zimmer überwintern (bei ca. 10°C). Sie muss während der Blütezeit gleichmässig feucht gehalten werden. Wenn die Pflanze ausgeblüht hat, wird nur noch so viel gegossen, daß die Erde nicht völlig austrocknet. Dann ist auch die beste Zeit zum Umtopfen und Teilen. Gepflanzt wird in lehmige, durchlässige 
Humuserde.

Quelle: www.horst-luenser.de/gartenpflanzen/sumpfgladiole.html 

Eine sehr schöne Pflanze. Gute Wahl.  

Grüße 

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hi Kalle,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, und den guten Link.
Ich habe unter den Namen Spaltgriffel gegoogelt...nix passendes gefunden.
Dann wird die Pflanze in einen Pflanzkorb in den Teich gestellt um sie im Winter besser aus den Teich zu bekommen.


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo,

ich hoffe das es mit dem Überwintern klappt, die Pflanze ist wirklich eine Bereicherung für den Teich im Spätsommer-Herbst.


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo Jochen,

das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich will es aber nochmals aufgreifen.

Ich habe zwei Spaltgriffel (Schyzostylis cocc.) im letzten Herbst geschenkt bekommen und sie im Haus überwintert.
Jedoch läßt das Wachstum immo zu wünschen übrig.
Wie geht es den deinigen ?

Inzwischen habe ich auch mit einen Pflanzengärtner gesprochen, der ganz verwundert war, dass sie überhaupt "überlebt" haben.


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich habe den Spaltgriffel im Winter 2006/07 aus den Teich genommen und ihn im Wäscheraum (gut fränkisch Waschküche... ) überwintert,

im Teichjahr 2007 wurde er wieder nach den Eisheiligen...  in den Teich gesetzt, er kam gut und blühte sogar Ende August.

Im Winter 2007/08 blieb er im Teich,
das ist der Pflanze trotz des milden Winters alles andere als gut bekommen,
kein Lebenszeichen mehr...


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hi Jochen

Das ist ja schade.  

Du schreibst "in den Teich gesetzt" , so richtig ins Wasser ?
Ich finde da versch. Angaben.

Von "feucht am Teichrand" bis "5cm Wassertiefe"
Angeblich verträgt sie keine "nassen Füße"

Zum Ausprobieren ist sie mir zu schade, ich möchte die 2 Pflänzchen schon durchbringen.  

Noch sind sie nicht am/im Teich, sondern in ihrem Überwinterungsquartier.

Und danke für die prompte Antwort.


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo Eugen,

mein Spaltgriffel steht nun das 3. Jahr im Teich. Letztes Jahr hat er das das 1. Mal geblüht. Wir haben nun auch nicht so harte Winter, aber er war schon zugefroren.

    


Wie ich jetzt erst weiß, gehört das __ Wollgras daneben in ein Moorbeet. Aber es wächst und blüht auch da :crazy


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo Eugen,

bei mir wurde die Pflanze gerade so ins Wasser gesetzt...

ca. - 2cm.


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo,

beim Spaltgriffel werden nicht alle Glück mit dem Überwintern haben, manche Regionen sind einfach zu frostig für ihn. Der Standort spielt auch eine große Rolle, denn je trockener der Standort ist, desto geringer ist auch die Überlebenschance bei starkem Frost. Wir bringen sie im ganz flachen Wasser bei ca. 5 cm am besten über den Winter. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Klone, manche sind robuster als der Rest.


----------



## Kimba95 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo, 
wir wohnen zwar auch in NRW und haben im letzten Herbst eine Sumpfspaltgriffel in die Sumpfzone gestellt. Sie hat leider den Winter nicht überlebt. Vielleicht werden wir in diesem Jahr eine Neue einsetzen und diese dann im Keller überwintern.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Hallo.

Also mein Spaltgriffel sieht zur Zeit nicht besonders aus. Hab ihn jetzt schon das vierte Jahr und immer im Keller oder im Hausflur überwintert. Ganz einfach in einem Eimer, sodass ca. 5 cm Wasser über der Topfkante stand und hell aufgestellt. Die Blätter blieben auch immer erhalten. Nur dieses Frühjahr habe ich den Fehler gemacht und ihn gleich am ersten Tag nach dem raussetzen in der vollen Sonne stehen lassen. Das war natürlich nicht gut. Aber das wird schon wieder.

Im Winter 05/06, wo es so sehr lang, sehr kalt war, stand die Pflanze übrigens im Hausflur und ist fast komplett durchgefroren. Allerdings nur für kurze Zeit.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Bei uns überwintert der Spaltgriffel im Keller, in einem Topf mit Gartenerde. Dieser Topf wird mässig feucht gehalten. Im Frühjahr treibt er wieder aus, dann kommt das Pflänzchen zurück in die Sumpfzone ... bisher klappt es so :beeten 

Unserer wird dabei auch gleich nach dem Winter wieder der vollen Sonne ausgesetzt ... bisher ohne grössere Probleme.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Spaltgriffel wie überwintern?*

Unser Spaltgriffel blüht derzeit.
Habe ihn voll knospig am letzten WE ins Haus geholt, 
steht im Kübel am Süd-West-Fenster und ich habe meine helle Freude an ihm.
 

Nach der Blüte werde ich ihn ins Winter-Kalthaus umsetzen,
mal schauen, ob er's verträgt!


----------

